# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: κάλυψη 5G στις Κυκλάδες

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ελληνικό καλοκαίρι με ταχύτητες COSMOTE 5G απολαμβάνουν πλέον οι κάτοικοι και οι επισκέπτες στα νησιά των Κυκλάδων, καθώς συνεχίζεται με αμείωτο ρυθμό η ανάπτυξη του μεγαλύτερου  5G δικτύου στην Ελλάδα. Ανάφη, Άνδρος, Αντίπαρος, Δονούσα, Ηρακλειά, Ίος, Κέα, Κίμωλος, Κύθνος, Μήλος, Μύκονος, Νάξος, Πάρος, Σέριφος, Σίφνος, Σύρος, Σχοινούσα, Τήνος και Φολέγανδρος «τρέχουν» από τις αρχές Ιουλίου με ταχύτητες 5G, ενώ ήδη από τον Μάιο το δίκτυο 5ης γενιάς της COSMOTE είναι διαθέσιμο και στη Σαντορίνη, την Αμοργό, τα Κουφονήσια και την Σίκινο. 

Χάρη στις επενδύσεις της εταιρείας και την εντατική δουλειά των τεχνικών της, το COSMOTE 5G γίνεται σταδιακά διαθέσιμο σε όλο και περισσότερες περιοχές. Στην Αθήνα, η πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη  του COSMOTE 5G έχει πλέον ξεπεράσει το 97%. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, στις περιοχές της Αττικής που απολαμβάνουν 5G προστέθηκαν το Ζούμπερι, ο Μαραθώνας, το Μάτι κι η Νέα Μάκρη. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη αντίστοιχα, η πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη του δικτύου 5ης γενιάς της COSMOTE έχει ξεπεράσει το 90%.  

Από τις αρχές του φετινού καλοκαιριού, οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE απολαμβάνουν 5G και στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού (Σαλαμίνα, Αίγινα, Ύδρα, Πόρος, Σπέτσες, Αγκίστρι), στο Πόρτο Χέλι Αργολίδας, καθώς και στην Εθνική Οδό Αμφιλοχίας – Ιωαννίνων. Νωρίτερα, το COSMOTE 5G είχε διατεθεί και σε Πάτρα, Βόλο, Καρδίτσα, Λάρισα, Τρίκαλα, Ιωάννινα, Ηγουμενίτσα, Δράμα, Καβάλα, Ξάνθη, Γιαννιτσά, Νάουσα, Σέρρες, Μυτιλήνη Λέσβου και Κέρκυρα. Συνολικά, η πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη του COSMOTE 5G στην ελληνική επικράτεια έχει ξεπεράσει το 50% με τις ταχύτητες Mobile Internet να ξεπερνούν το 1Gbps σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές, ενώ η εταιρεία έχει θέσει στόχο για 60% πανελλαδική πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη του COSMOTE 5G, μέχρι το τέλος της χρονιάς. 

Όλοι οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE, ιδιώτες κι επιχειρήσεις, οι οποίοι διαθέτουν 5G συσκευή πιστοποιημένη στο δίκτυο COSMOTE, μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση στο COSMOTE 5G, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση κι ανεξαρτήτως προγράμματος (συμβόλαιο, καρτοσυμβόλαιο, καρτοκινητή). 

COSMOTE GIGASPEED NETWORK

Το COSMOTE GIGASPEED NETWORK διαμορφώνει τις υποδομές που οδηγούν την Ελλάδα στο μέλλον. Με τεχνολογίες αιχμής, όπως το 5G και το Fiber to the Home, το COSMOTE GIGASPEED NETWORK ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες της νέας ψηφιακής εποχής, ανοίγοντας απεριόριστες δυνατότητες και συμβάλλοντας στη δημιουργία ενός κόσμου καλύτερου για όλους. Έχοντας δεσμευτεί να ηγηθεί του ψηφιακού μετασχηματισμού, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος επενδυτής σε νέες τεχνολογίες και υποδομές στην Ελλάδα. Με περίπου €5 δισ. επενδύσεις την περασμένη δεκαετία και με επενδυτικό πλάνο ύψους €2 δισ. για την τρέχουσα τετραετία, δημιουργεί τις υποδομές για την Κοινωνία των Gigabit.

----------

